# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Programma calcolo indici e documentazione Basilea 2

## xd1976

Stiamo valutando l'acquisto di un programma utile ai fini di quanto previsto e richiesto dagli indici di Basilea 2 e pensavamo al programma in vendita qui sul sito.
Qlc l'ha provato?
sapete dirmi di +?
grazie

----------


## xd1976

> Stiamo valutando l'acquisto di un programma utile ai fini di quanto previsto e richiesto dagli indici di Basilea 2 e pensavamo al programma in vendita qui sul sito.
> Qlc l'ha provato?
> sapete dirmi di +?
> grazie

  nessuno l'ha mai provato?

----------


## Scaranel

Salve,
mi presento: sono il Collega Alessandro Scaranello che in collaborazione con "commercialista telematico" ha sviluppato il software in oggetto.
Mi rendo disponibile a rispondere a qualsiasi tuo quesito o curiosità in merito, nonchè a mettere a tua disposizione una demo on-line del prodotto che ci consentirà di illustrarti le effettive funzionalità e potenzialità dello strumento. 
Saluti

----------


## xd1976

> Salve,
> mi presento: sono il Collega Alessandro Scaranello che in collaborazione con "commercialista telematico" ha sviluppato il software in oggetto.
> Mi rendo disponibile a rispondere a qualsiasi tuo quesito o curiosità in merito, nonchè a mettere a tua disposizione una demo on-line del prodotto che ci consentirà di illustrarti le effettive funzionalità e potenzialità dello strumento. 
> Saluti

  Ciao Alessandro 
avere una demo on-line potrebbe essermi utile...fammi sapere 
grazie

----------


## Scaranel

> Ciao Alessandro 
> avere una demo on-line potrebbe essermi utile...fammi sapere 
> grazie

  La "demo on line" consiste nella possibilità di vedere e provare il software a mezzo internet, con contemporaneo contatto telefonico di un operatore che ti guiderà e fornirà tutte le informazioni desiderate.
La durata di tali demo è normalmente di circa 15/20 min. ed è chiaramente gratuita. E' sufficiente avere un pc collegato a internet ed un telefono o skype.. 
Ti lascio il contatto diretto della dott.ssa Giorgio, con la quale potrai fissare l'appuntamento telefonico: 0541 693243.
Rimango a disposizione.
Cordialmente

----------


## Style

Ciao XD1976, io lavoro in uno studio di consulenza e lo usiamo da diversi mesi. Ci siamo arrivati dopo aver provato prima altri 2 software. A noi sembra per ora il migliore.. il calcolo è il più completo. oltre al rating basilea 2 il software comprende una completa analisi di bilancio.  
se vuoi dei  chiarimenti su qualche cosa in particolare chiedi pure.
Ciao

----------


## xd1976

mi piacerebbe provare la demo, ne ho parlato con il titolare 
domani provo a mettermi in contatto telefonico diretto 
grazie

----------

